# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Bardzo wrażliwa skóra rąk

## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdy popracuję fizycznie, podciągnę się na rękach lub dłużej poodbijam piłkę, to na rękach robią mi się duże czerwone plamy, ręce pieką, po jakimś czasie ból ustaje, lecz wystarczy coś pociągnąć, ścisnąć lub pchnąć rękami, to ręce dalej pieką i plamy się uwidaczniają. Te plamy potrafią utrzymać się na rękach dwa tygodnie lub dłużej. Ciepła woda też podrażnia ręce, które są już podrażnione. Posmaruję się kremem, to mnie ręce strasznie pieką. W ogóle ręka jest powysychana. Co mi radzicie?.

----------

